# SAS 3416 Controller HBA 9400-16e NVME



## kira12 (Dec 18, 2019)

Hello Guys,

i like the SAS 9400-16e Controller with NVME function. Can i use a NMVE Disk with this Adapter and Freebsd 12.1? I did not find any Information about this...

best regards René


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 18, 2019)

Support for Tri-Mode was added in 2017





						⚙ D10095 Add tri-mode support to mpr
					






					reviews.freebsd.org
				




I bought an Intel version of the SAS9400 and it uses a different VID and PID and does not work in FreeBSD.
So make sure you get a genuine LSI/Broadcom/Avago version of the card and not an OEM version.
The OEM versions may carry a different VID(Vendor ID) and they are not supported.

I have many LSI SAS92xx cards from various OEM vendors and they work fine and you can crossflash them to LSI firmware.
The same cannot be said for the SAS93xx cards and the SAS94xx cards I have tried.


----------



## kira12 (Dec 19, 2019)

Hello,

thanks for Information, i didnt know that this tye cant be x-flash....

ré


----------

